# Verizon DSL and Linksys Router support



## Techkid2k5 (Apr 2, 2005)

I installed a Linksys wireless router on the secretary's PC in my client's office (uses Verizon DSL connection) and installed the WMP54G Wireless G desktop PCI card in his PC in the back of his office but heres the problem...

The installations were successful, and the Linksys Monitor Utility shows an "excellent" 75% signal, link quality to the router as green, it's working at 11Mbps, and it says it is succesful connecting to the Access Point (the wireless B router, BEFW11S4). I'm using the B standard here, but it is backwards compatible with the wireless G card). However, it says it cannot find the Internet connection. I know all my security settings, SSID, etc. are correct. I'm using Infrastructure mode.

Is this a little different, since he dials through phone lines rather than being online 24/7 through a cable coax connection? Cause this has been Hell for me! I did my network at home here in ten minutes with all Linksys equiptment...cable modem, wireless router and desktop card with no problem! 

Any clues?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Are you getting an ip address from the gateway? You did not say which os the boss has. Try going to start, run and type command. At the prompt, type ipconfig

You should have a 192.xxx.xxx.xxx address from the router. Also check the gateway and dns. You may have to type ipconfig /all

If these are not right, check the network control panel. Open your adapter and go to tcp/ip and make sure it is set to obtain a ip and dns automatically.

If you have a laptop with a b/g card you may want to take it there and make sure the router is working on the wireless side. I have had a high doa rate with the linksys routers.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I just set up something similiar, but not wireless. 

You mentioned DSL, but you also mentioned dialing up a connection?? Most DSL are full time connections that I am familiar with.

Log onto the Linksys router and set it for PPOE connection on the WAN side. Enter the users id and password. Should be the same user name and password as the e-mail account. Make sure to select auto reconnect as well.

I will try to post a useful link in just a minute.

JamesO


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Looks like your wireless connection is working.

Look at these links:

http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin...TEmcF9zZWFyY2hfdGV4dD1EU0w*&p_li=&p_topview=1

http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin...TEmcF9zZWFyY2hfdGV4dD1EU0w*&p_li=&p_topview=1

Make sure you power everything off and then back on as suggested to clear the ARP tables due to changes in the MAC addresses.

Also look into updating the firmware in the router. Note there have been 4 versions of this router so make sure you fully understand which one you have and make sure you get the proper firmware. Do not update over the wireless link either!

Firmware info:

http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin...WFyY2hfdGV4dD1maXJtd2FyZQ**&p_li=&p_topview=1

Hope this is helpful.

JamesO


----------



## Techkid2k5 (Apr 2, 2005)

Well I'll be...

I think I had it set as Automatic DHCP instead of PPoE (I can't remember until I go back) and never entered the username and password! Doh!

I'll call him and set up an appointment to return a second time.

I'll let you know what I find out.

Sam


----------



## Techkid2k5 (Apr 2, 2005)

Ah ha! Just as I suspected! I had to set it to PPoE and type in his username and password for Verizon.

BUT one more problem... for a very odd reason, the password field keeps showing his old password, before he changed it to a more complex password that's alphanumeric.
Everytime I try entering the new password and save changes, it shows the old one again. I tried deleting cookies (also enabled 3rd party cookies), all the temp files, history, and the AutoComplete saved passwords, but no luck. I also tried doing a power cycle, resetting the router to the factory defaults, both manually on the router reset button and in the config and that too doesn't work. I also tried refreshing the IE browser windows, and that doesn't work either.
Then I tried looking in the Current Internet Connections in Tools - Internet Options, and that too, displays the old password, and won't change.
However, if I open up the Verizon DSL dialer to log on manually in Start - Programs, that uses his new password to log on, and it works OK.

Now that I'm looking at it again, anything else in the config wont save changes at all!


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I assume you click the Apply button at the bottom of the screen? 

This usually causes the Linksys routers to reboot once you have saved the settings. I do not know the menus on the product you have, but somewhere there should be an Apply or Save button.

JamesO


----------



## Techkid2k5 (Apr 2, 2005)

*yes*

Yes,

Actually, the button to save changes in the router config is "Save Changes"...but it won't :4-dontkno :grin:


----------



## Techkid2k5 (Apr 2, 2005)

Update: I brought the router home for an experiment on my PC...same exact thing...the password is still there, and I did a hard reset for a good 40 seconds and it still won't work .
It's like as if it's "burned" into the router. The router is brand-spanking new.
I think what I'll do is try it one last time at his office, run a firmware upgrade, and if that fails, I'll call their 800 #, cause now we know it's definately a router problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm going to guess that there's something simple not being done, and you'll smack yourself in the head when you find out what it is. :grin:

We'll be interested in what you find out. Of course, it could simply be a defective router, it won't be the first time that's happened.


----------

